# new house, need to build a barn!



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/barn-maintenance/my-new-barn-447210/

I am currently building a five stall barn, 10x12 stalls, with a tack room/feed room and a hay loft. Total dimensions is 30x36 and the highest point in the hayloft I have now learned will be about 8ft hight.
So far I have spent roughly 3,000 on all the wood, nails, and use of excavator, and fill. That being said I have tried to save money in every aspect possible. We are building it ourselves along with my grandfather who designed it. My boyfriend works for the town and he gets free logs that have fallen across the road and such and we brought them to a saw mill to be cut and gave him a list. 
The next big exspence is the roofing, which we are doing galvinized metal roofing. Which I priced out at $1200. The next big thing will be the stall doors, which I haven't decided on yet. I think I am going with hinged open doors though. Sliders are really exspensive. They are running about 175 each was the cheapeset I could find for a 8 foot rail system. And then all the electrical and all that stuff. Oh I forgot I poured concrete as well just for the hallway and that is 10 feet wide and it was 638 dollars to do that. Concrete is NOT cheap its crazy. I would personally say your 60,000 budget is right about there for what you want to do and probably hiring someone to do it.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

It wholly depends on the type/style of barn, materials used, permits needed, and all the odds and ends added in.

You could maybe get a 6 stall barn for $60,000.00, the only way to know is to shop around a bit.

Barn Pro's have some models under that price (Stall packages not included), but you'd still need to do a foundation and if you want electric and plumbing that would be extra.Barns


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

I am located in Southwest Virginia and had some local contractors experienced with building horse barns build ours. 
A 40x60 six stall barn with wash area, feed room w/half bath, tack room and storage area all with concrete flooring.
So far grading was $2800, 6 stall fronts and 7 dutch doors were $7,328.99 from Southwest Building Systems in Blountville, TN and what all the contractors have done was $45,199.
That price didnt include the windows, we purchased those ourselves and paid them $100 each for installation. 
So as of now, we have at least $55,327.99 invested and its not horse ready yet. 
We will be finishing the stalls, and rooms ourselves along with the plumbing and wiring.
There are pictures on another thread under Barn Maintenance of the progress. Titled something like Construction actually begins. 
I am very pleased with it. And actually looking foward to doing the finishing work ourselves.
Here are two pictures as of yesterday.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Some of the work yet to do by us.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Here are some links for you 









Sierra Horse Barn - Prairie-Style Horse Wood Barn









Shedrow Barns - Open Breezeway Horse Barn - The Cimarron

If you just order the materials for these and assemble yourself its like 6800 









Barn Kits | The Barn Factory


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> Here are some links for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What! That's it, wish I would have known about this sooner. LOL.


----------



## Tobyboy13 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone, this is really helpful! We did look at Barn Pros, but we honestly had no idea what we were looking at, so this is really awesome! Thanks again!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Kiger--That's awesome! I'll have to keep this in mind if I ever want horse property. (Oh, boyfriend... I have a job for you~)


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I've never seen that company before Kiger, it looks good.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

You have to read the fine print though it come with the windows and doors but has a materials list so everything else you have to buy. So it really costs more than that. But they are really pretty. I can't wait until my barn is built. We are working on floor joyces tomorrow.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Floor joyces? I love that, it's actually "joists" though.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

lol yes it was saying the spelling was wrong either way I did it on here so I took a wild guess. I have no idea really what I am talking about that is why the men are building it. haha


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

From now on I am calling them Joyces, I love that! I don't build nothing either, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd say go with the cheapest barn you're comfortable with that gets you all the features you want and doesn't make your house look bad. The low end for 3 horses (that doesnt look like a shack) would probably be about 20k for 3 stalls, hay, tack, and dirt floor (including labor and permits). A nicer looking one from barnpros would probably be 27k for the materials and plans, 12k for concrete foundation. I'm not sure how much labor would be for a barnpros engineered building. Permits depending on if you need them, figure another $500-1k. By my estimate, $40-45k should get you a nice looking 3 horse barn.


----------

